# Free to good home listing



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Just came across this, anyone in Oklahoma looking?
6 Year old Golden Retriever NEEDS HOME | Golden Retriever Dogs and Puppies For Sale & Adoption | Konawa, Oklahoma | 269352


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noey,

Can you contact the poster of the ad and send them the information for the GR Rescues in their area-

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*Oklahoma*

Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue Inc.
Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas


----------

